# Hello



## Dreadful (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello there. Just started researching a new computer build and found this forum so I thought that I'd stop in and say hello. This is a great service that you are providing that can go a really long way towards helping to relieve some of the stress associated with building a new system. Especially for those like myself who have been out of the game for the past 7 years.

That's right, the last system that I built lasted 7 years. There have been plenty of upgrades along the way to keep it running well with the release of new gaming specs every year but that was all part of the plan.

So that brings me to today where I am looking at having to learn everything about hardware all over again as I haven't been paying attention to what's what lately. At any rate, I'm not at the point where I'm looking for a full build as I like to research each part in full before piecing it all together but I did have a couple of questions. Let me start by answering those in the "Please Read" thread:



Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build? $1000 for core components + $500 extra for a new monitor, gaming keyboard, gaming mouse, speakers, and operating system.
Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want? I prefer but am not fixed on an Intel CPU, nVidia Video Card, Acer monitor, Kingston memory, Logitech keyboard and mouse, as well as Antec for the case and power supply.
Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much? Yes. While this system will be used for gaming it will also serve as my working system for homework and internet research.
Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games? Yes. A lot. Current and as old as 2003.
Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding? Not to my knowledge.
Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much? No
Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing? 250-500 gigs would be my guess as I mostly store games, mp3s, and small videos.
Legacy Support: Will you need support for older hardware like parallel, serial, or PS/2 devices? No
Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility? Windows 7?
Case: Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it? Yes please. I like larger cases for the added room inside and greater number of expansion slots available. I do not like however how most modern cases seem to have open faces where drives are freely visible (I prefer a swinging door).
Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included? Yes, all gaming style components such as the G15.
Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have? No.
Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen? 24"? Absolutely widescreen.
Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from? NewEgg
Location: What country do you live in? U.S.A.

My starter questions have to do with some basic information:

1. With a $1000 budget should I focus on Intel Core 2 Duo, Quad, Intel i3, i5, or i7?

2. Can a server case be used as a gaming case? Such as the Antec Titan 650? I read that the included power supply is an older version so I would probably be better off looking for a case that suits my visual needs and buy the power supply seperately. I chose this case because it is the follow up to the Antec server case that I currently use for gaming, which has served me well over the past 7 years. Any thoughts on a case that looks similar to this in the sense that the drives are hidden behind a door?

3. I started with ATI in my current system but had a lot of trouble so I switched over to nVidia and have loved it. From what I have read it seems that ATI has re-captured the "Bang for Buck" market and I might be better off switching over again. Should I seriously be considering the ATI 5850 or is there an nVidia card similar and within the same price point?

That's it for now. I'll be doing more research over the next week or so and hope to start ordering parts soon. My 40th is coming up next month and this is going to be my present to myself. I feel tempted to go all out and spend top dollar but working with a specific budget of $1000-1500 for everything has worked for me in the past so hopefully it will work for me now.

Thanks again for such a great board. Hope to hear some thoughts that will help me find what I'm looking for.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html



I would be leery of a server power supply; best to stick to one of the units listed above, you can however use the server case if you want to


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Server case would be good. Would result in good air flow and less heat on your components. As long as you put enough fans in it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A Server case would be fine. Two 120MM fans are generally sufficient. One in front (Intake) one in the rear (Exhaust).


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

some server power supplies can do the job for your intentions but without knowing the model of which one you are considering I would say play it safe and "dont use it"


----------



## Dreadful (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I've looked for the Antec server case without the power supply but couldn't find any for sale as such. Considering that it would cost me $200 + an addition power supply so I've decided to look into cases designed specifically for gaming (best air control I would assume?). I like the Cooler Masters so it will probably be one of those.

This leads to my next set of questions: Can I mix-n-match between price points (within the Intel builds)? Will all three cases work with any of the other equipment? Can I put the 6 gigs of Cosair from the $2000 build into the motherboard from the $1200 build?

Newegg has the Intel Core i7-860 Lynnfield 2.8GHz on sale for $259.99 (with free shipping) but that ends today. I might have to make a quick decision and start my shopping phase early. I'm guessing it would be a good time to commit to the Cooler Master Hyper N520 cooler as well just to get another piece out of the way.

I was also considering working out the final choice of software as well. It would appear from the boards that Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit 1-Pack for System Builders - OEM is the way to go without question. Are there any benefits to getting the Professional version or any non-OEM version instead?

I have to admit that I was a bit surprised that I haven't seen more recommendations for Kingston memory or Antec cases and power supplies. Not that good anymore or too prices?

Also, I'm having a tough time working out my feelings on the graphics card considering that I'm a first generation ATI user that had switched to nVidia, whom I've been quite happy with. It's clear to see that ATI has the better bank for the buck but is there anything about nVidia that might make me stay loyal to them outside of the general purpose of it?

At any rate, thanks again for the responses and hope to hear more insight as it's a great help.

EDIT: Is it worth getting the "Service Net Replacement Extended Warranty" for the CPU at $30 for 1 year or $55 for 2?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Dreadful said:


> Thanks for the responses. I've looked for the Antec server case without the power supply but couldn't find any for sale as such. Considering that it would cost me $200 + an addition power supply so I've decided to look into cases designed specifically for gaming (best air control I would assume?). I like the Cooler Masters so it will probably be one of those.
> 
> This leads to my next set of questions: Can I mix-n-match between price points (within the Intel builds)? Will all three cases work with any of the other equipment? Can I put the 6 gigs of Cosair from the $2000 build into the motherboard from the $1200 build?
> 
> ...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the 460gtx with 1bg memory is a very high class video card without doubt; well worth the extra $75.00 or so over the ati 5770 / the 5770 is a hellva card also

I agree with my fellow staffer above; antec makes great cases but I dont recommend their power units any longer (great case = antec 900 & 1200)

you can however pick any case you want from any of the builds

coolermaster HAF922 is one of my personal favs and so is the Xclio wind tunnel

your cpu choice is a very good one; in fact in game play the i7-860 often beats the i7-920 

enjoy your research


----------



## Dreadful (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the insights. My research has been fun but it's taking away from studying for an exam this evening. O'well, I'm looking forward to building this puppy so it is what it is.

While the word "stuck" would generally scare me away from something the fact is that $2000 is just a bit out of my range. I have roughly $1500 to spend on everything including a new gaming keyboard, gaming mouse, and widescreen monitor so the parts from the $1200 build will just have to do.

Since I've decided on the Intel i7-860 it's safe to say that the recommended motherboard and CPU cooler are a no brainer. Included in this category is the hard drive, DVD drive, and operating system as well so that's 6 pieces accounted for:

*Motherboard:* ASUS P7P55D-E Pro
*CPU:* Intel Core i7-860 Lynnfield 2.8GHz
*DVD Rom Drive:* Sony Optiarc Black 24X DVD Burner
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper N520
*Hard Drive:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB
*Operating System:* Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit 1-Pack for System Builders - OEM

I'm assuming that no one here is really going to argue against these choices since they came straight from the list. If I'm not considering any importing information regarding these components please let me know before I jump in head first and order them off of Newegg today.

As I'm filling in the missing pieces I have a couple more question:

1. I see the difference between the memory included with each build (dual-channel & triple channel) but I'm still wondering a couple things as I've read mixed stories up til now. Would I really benefit from 6 gigs of dual-channel or would I have to get 8 gigs in order to notice any difference? It seems to me that sticking with 4 gigs should be plenty to start with and I can always upgrade later. Thoughts?

2. Since I can switch out the cases I'm assuming that I can switch out the power supply units as well. Meaning that I can put the 750 in the $2000 build case or the 850 in the $1200 case. The 850 is $20 more than the 750 - is it worth the extra cash or will the 750 be plenty of juice for this system?

3. Just to cover all bases - are there any Case Controllers that I should pick up?

4. Will I need to buy Thermal Paste separately and if so which is the best?

I really appreciate the info so hopefully my long-winded posts aren't becoming annoying yet. I've learned a lot from reading this board over the past couple of nights and I'm really hoping to start buying components soon. Any continued help is highly appreciated.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Dreadful said:


> Thanks for the insights. My research has been fun but it's taking away from studying for an exam this evening. O'well, I'm looking forward to building this puppy so it is what it is.
> 
> While the word "stuck" would generally scare me away from something the fact is that $2000 is just a bit out of my range. I have roughly $1500 to spend on everything including a new gaming keyboard, gaming mouse, and widescreen monitor so the parts from the $1200 build will just have to do.
> 
> ...


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Edit i saw you are using an aftermarket cpu cooler. I would defiantly get artic silver 5


----------



## Dreadful (Sep 28, 2010)

I haven't decided on a graphics card yet as it's going to depend on what I have left to spend after the core components. I generally don't upgrade the motherboard, CPU, case, and power supply once they're up and running. Since I plan to upgrade the graphics card and memory at some point I'll make sure I spend the right amount on the others first. So of course that leads to an update with even more probing for insight:

1. In regards to Cases it will either be the Cooler Master 690 or 932 depending on if I need to cut a few bucks off the cost. Similarly, it will be the 750 or 850 with the 850 coming before the more expensive case of course. Having said that, any thoughts on these Cases?

2. Newegg has the Sata 6.0Gb, 64 MB version of the recommended Western Digital Drive available for $10 cheaper. Deal or no deal?

3. Does the DVD Drive really make that much of a difference? There are several within the same price point that appear to be exactly the same as the recommended Sony Optiarc only with better overall reviews. I'm thinking that it doesn't really make much of a difference between 4 eggs and 5 so that I should just stick with the Sony and be done with it.

4. Memory always confuses me and considering how vital it is to overall stability and performance it's not an area that I generally like to skimp on. However, I've seen some memory similar to the Mushkin Enhanced Ridgeback only less expensive, with better ratings, or by a manufacturer that I know a little about. The only difference seems to be with Latency so how important is the 6 Latency of the Mushkin over the 7, 8, or 9 G-Skill, Corsair, OCZ, or Crucial?

Or how about the 6 latency OCZ Platinum at only $80.00?

At any rate, Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Paste has been added to my cart and case components are no longer a concern. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Dreadful said:


> I haven't decided on a graphics card yet as it's going to depend on what I have left to spend after the core components. I generally don't upgrade the motherboard, CPU, case, and power supply once they're up and running. Since I plan to upgrade the graphics card and memory at some point I'll make sure I spend the right amount on the others first. So of course that leads to an update with even more probing for insight:
> 
> 1. In regards to Cases it will either be the Cooler Master 690 or 932 depending on if I need to cut a few bucks off the cost. Similarly, it will be the 750 or 850 with the 850 coming before the more expensive case of course. Having said that, any thoughts on these Cases?
> 
> ...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you are completely out of any dangerous waters so to speak at this time. You have all of your choices down to products which are all good ones!

as for your budget and your spec: IMHO you have the very best mix of performance and value; of course anyone can spend more but exactly what gain would you be getting -vs- the cost. as with everything there is a curve of diminishing return; to spend any more would put you on the downward slope of value.

cases for me have always been "luxury" items as long as they have plenty of room and two 120mm fans then I really dont care what case I get (except i dont care for the really cheesy thin metal types) but the coolermaster centurion for $54.00 is a real tuffy to beat.

given the choice I would rather have the 850 watt and the $54.00 centurion than I would to have a $99.00 case and a 750 watt PSU

the OCZ platinum is damn good memory 

the ridgeback is defintely top of the line gaming memory but both brands/models will make you very happy

4 gigs is more than enough memory for any task with the exception of auto cad rendering and photoshop / video work


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

linderman said:


> given the choice I would rather have the 850 watt and the $54.00 centurion than I would to have a $99.00 case and a 750 watt PSU


excellent advise


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As above. The PSU is more important than the case. Who will actually see the case other than yourself? A plain case is much easier to live with over time.
I use OZC RAM almost exclusively for Asus Mobo's and 4GB is more than sufficient.


----------



## Dreadful (Sep 28, 2010)

It is absolutely amazing how much I've learned on this site and in this thread over the past couple of days. If someone would have told me that I would have already started ordering components at this point already I would have laughed but I ended up ordering the CPU, Cooler, and Hard Drive last night to take advantage of the sale on those items that ended yesterday.

Thank you all so much for everything. I really appreciate the feedback on my questions. You have helped immensely. Here's how the system (code name ANA for the record :tongue looks at this point:

_*Ordered:*_

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-860 Lynnfield 2.8GHz
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper N520
*Hard Drive:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB
*Misc:* Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound
*Misc:* Arctic Silver Thermal Material Remover & Surface Purifier

Total Cost = $395.79 (including $4.83 shipping & no tax)

_*Decided On:*_

*Motherboard:* ASUS P7P55D-E Pro
*PSU:* Corsair 850TX
*DVD Rom Drive:* Asus Black 24x (combo with the MB for a $13 savings)
*Operating System:* Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit 1-Pack for System Builders - OEM

_*Pending:*_

*RAM: *Still working on making my final decision.*
Graphics Card:* Haven't spent much time on this one yet.
*Case:* Still looking to find the one I like the best.

I have a much better idea what I need to look for so now it's just time to narrow down the list. I'll have some more research to do on these 3 items but other than that my research is just about finished.

_*Pending (even more so):*_

*Monitor:* Acer X223W Black 22" Widescreen
*Keyboard:* Logitech G510
*Mouse:* Logitech G9x Lasar
*Mouse Pad: *Stealseries ??? (I like large metal mats)
*Speakers: *Logitech Logitech X-540 70 watts 5.1

These last five items are what I want for a final setup but they are last since it's more important to cover everything else on my budget before spending lots of money on these. This is where I cut some corners to get better core components and then save more cash in order to satisfy my desires for the rest.

It's looking like I'll end up going over my budget by a couple hundred but by the time I order the rest and start receiving the shipments I'll have this covered with my next couple of paychecks.

Well, I'm off to browse the web for some more cases to choose from. The most difficult part about this particular step is that I can't actually see the product in front of me or feel how well (or not so well) it's constructed. Other than that, any more advice on Graphics Cards and/or RAM would be welcomed.

As a matter of fact, any advice or comment (good or bad) is highly appreciated. Thanks again.

EDIT: I wanted to comment on the value aspect of this system and how important it is for me to get the right components for the right price. Having said that, my guess is that most everyone here would agree that the most important thing is Stability. Therefore, the three things that I try to keep in mind while trying to work within my budget, my needs, and my desires are: Stability, Performance, and Value (usually in that order).

Also, have I mentioned that this has been fun? Well, it has.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Stability, Performance, and Value (usually in that order).




AGREED 100%


----------



## Dreadful (Sep 28, 2010)

At least that's the philosophy that I adhered to while building and upgrading my previous systems. I don't have a lot of experience but the last computers that I bought retail were the Commodore 64 and Apple IIe. After that I built my own in 1995, 1999, and once again in 2003. I upgraded the 99' once and the 03' twice (each time involving RAM and Graphics Cards). Needless to say that I've gotten my feet wet and I'm not afraid to jump in but I've only done so a small amount of times.

In the interim between builds I generally just enjoy games while being extremely happy with my system. I don't make it a habit to keep up on components since I'm too busy keeping up with games.

At any rate, I have a somewhat odd question regarding cases: are the lights in most cases easy to disable or does it usually require a fan replacement? Being old school I prefer a less flashy case and I've seen several that I like if they weren't glowing.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

generally; its a matter of replacing the fan with a non lighted version; or if you are adventurous you can snip the wire to the light


----------



## Dreadful (Sep 28, 2010)

I finally decided on a case: Cooler Master 690 II Advanced $90 (free shipping).

I'm looking at increasing its performance a bit by adding some additional fans. I was thinking about just going with Cooler Master Fans since they're from the same company and they aren't all that expensive. The case comes stock with:

140mm Front Intake
140mm Top Exhaust
120mm Rear Exhaust

I would like to at least add a 120mm side intake to help with cooling the GPU but I was also considering adding a second top and possibly an 80mm on the back of the motherboard tray. Here's what can be added for $53 (including shipping):

140mm Top Exhaust
120mm Right Side (x2)
120mm Bottom (x2)
120mm HDD Cage
80mm Left Side
80mm VGA Holder

Thoughts?

Now I'm on to RAM and then lastly to Graphics Cards. I've got the RAM narrowed down to a few choices and I'm just about ready to make my final decision but I had a couple of questions:

1. How important is the tightness of timing versus CAS Latency? Is a 6-8-6 really better than a 7-7-7, 8-8-8, or a 9-9-9?

2. If the 6-8-6 is the way to go then it's down to only two options: Link

Considering the $25 price difference I'm wondering if saving money or going with the proven pair is the way to go. The OCZ is $25 cheaper on sale but only has 4 user reviews and 0 external reviews that I could find. The Mushkin on the other hand has 22 user reviews and multiple external reviews (for this specific model number) that are all positive.

Any insight is highly appreciated.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

either ram choice will be just fine; you wont see much of a diff in either ram set unless someday you "might" try overclocking 

if you think someday you might overclock this system then I would go with the higher performance mushkin sticks

as for the case fans / 2 fans of 120mm or larger is pleny of air flow for most systems; I would not add more fans until you verify you need more air .......they are after all; noisey


----------



## Dreadful (Sep 28, 2010)

Within six days of posting on this board I was able to order everything that I need to build my new system.

*Motherboard:* ASUS P7P55D-E Pro
*CPU:* Intel Core i7-860 Lynnfield 2.8GHz
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper N520
*RAM: *Mushkin Enhanced Ridgeback 4GB*
Graphics Card:* EVGA nVidi9a GeForce GTX 460
*Hard Drive:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 64MB 6GPS
*DVD Rom Drive:* Asus Black 24x
*Operating System:* Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit 1-Pack for System Builders - OEM
*Case:* Cooler Master 690 II Advanced
*PSU:* Corsair 850TX
*Fans: *Cooler Master S2S 124K-GP 120mm (4 pk)
*Keyboard:* Logitech G510
*Mouse:* Logitech G9x Lasar
*Mouse Pad: *Razer Destructor
*Misc:* Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound
*Misc:* Arctic Silver Thermal Material Remover & Surface Purifier

*Total Cost* = $1486.53 (including $21.68 shipping & no tax)

I am very satisfied with how well the research phase went and I was happy to have found everything from Newegg (which is where I've always bought from in the past). The only components left to complete the entire new build are:

*Monitor:* Acer X223W Black 22" Widescreen
*Speakers: *Logitech Logitech X-540 70 watts 5.1

I have the same monitor now (1 year old and like new condition) so I'll use that for now and pull out my spare ACER 19" Widescreen so that I can use my current computer as a backup. I also have fairly new, fairly good condition speakers and I generally use headphone anyhow so a new speaker system can wait.

So for just under $1500 I was able to get a lot of great components including $200 invested in just the keyboard, mouse, and mouse pad. For $1750 total I'll have the whole package. I feel like this was a great deal for me and it's a huge improvement (leaps and bounds) over my current system.

Thanks again for everything. Wish me luck on the actual build this weekend.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

keep us posted with your progress


----------



## Dreadful (Sep 28, 2010)

The first shipment of components arrived yesterday with the rest in "out for delivery" and expected this afternoon. I feel like a child at Christmas.

I'm currently reading up on configuration setting for just after the initial build. Any suggestions on specific BIOS settings or Hard Drive partitions would be highly appreciated. Coming from WinXP and an 80 gig hard driver pretty much dictates that I have no clue if there's anything special I need to consider when setting everything up software wise.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

That sounds like a nice build! I've built hundreds of systems and I still get the kid at Christmas feeling every build. As for Bios settings, I suggest that you carefully read your manual to get the correct settings. I personally on large drives partition them as It's much easier to do defrags and such. I've got the Coolermaster CM690II case and it too is a fantastic case! You'll love the room that it provides for everything. As a reminder, when mounting the motherboard don't forget to use the standoffs! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Dreadful (Sep 28, 2010)

Forgetting to install the motherboard standoffs would be a bad, bad thing. I can only hope that I wouldn't miss something like that.

I've read up on partitions and swap files and here's what I have so far (regarding 1 drive systems running Win7 with 4gb RAM):

Partition 1 (Operating System) 100gb-500gb
Partition 2 (Data)

What I'm getting mixed signals about is concerning Applications and Games. Some consider them one-in-the-same and say that they should be on Partition 1 with the Operating System. Some say that they can be treated separately and can go on there own partitions. I don't want to jeopardize performance in any way but if I could separate them and put them in their own partitions that would be great.

Partition 1 (OS) 100gb
Partition 2 (Applications) 300gb
Partition 3 (Games) 300gb
Partition 4 (Data) 300gb

Even if I can get away with the above settings I'm still not sure if the sizes are correct.

Apparently the swap file should remain on the OS partition and either let Windows manage it or set it to 4gb or 6gb. I understand that putting it on a separate drive would be best but since I only have one the consensus seems to be to not put it in its own partition. The size comes down to the old 1:1 or 1:1.5 debate while one tweak guide said set it to RAM + 300mb.

From what I can tell it seems like I should disable the UAC (?) right from the start as well.

Thanks again for everyone's help and for following me through this experience.

EDIT: Would there really be much of a performance benefit for me to pick up another drive? If so would it be best to get the exact same one? I read that the numbers should match and I'm assuming that means that the second drive should be at least equal to a SATA 7200rpm 6.0gps 64bit. I'm also thinking that if I were to get the additional drive (benefit vs cost is very important in this decision) then I should wait for it before installing Win7.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

just forget all that page file crapola; thats really splitting hairs ! a distraction you dont need at this point

a C drive partition or drive size of anything 80gigs or bigger is fine 

let win 7 partition and format the drive


----------



## Dreadful (Sep 28, 2010)

Swap file forgotten about as that's one less thing for me to worry about.

I guess that I'm still curious as to whether or not games can be separated from applications and if they need to go on the same partition as the OS or not.

Other than that I received everything this afternoon so I'm going to be starting the build within the next couple of hours.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your office suite will be fine

as for programs and OS / install your software into the same partition for now / next year when you are looking for another adventure you can serperate them at that time if you so desire; take the path of least resistance for now


----------



## Dreadful (Sep 28, 2010)

I thought that I edited out my concern over Office before anyone had a chance to read my post 

Thanks for the quick reply. I should be playing Civ5 or Starcraft 2 by this time tomorrow. I'll have to spend some time making a list of games that I'll want to try and start testing this puppy as soon as possible. I had forgotten how much fun this whole process can be since it's been so long. I'll have to do this again sooner next time around.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

keep us posted with your progress & enjoy the adventure


----------



## Dreadful (Sep 28, 2010)

What an absolutely incredible experience!

It took me much longer than it would probably any else but I was taking my time and making sure that everything was done right before hitting the power switch for the first time. Besides that there was still a learning curve involved since I hadn't done this in so long and I was teaching someone else along the way.

With the addition of each component my smile grew larger and larger, finally over-shadowing my stress once it was all together. This system looks beautiful as well as runs smooth, quite, and cool. I am so happy with my purchase decisions and the fact that I got more than I expected going into this whole process.

Now that the research, purchase, and build phases are out of the way I can enter the install, test, and tweak phases for the next several weeks. I have a lot of work ahead of me but I'm looking so forward to it all.

I couldn't have done it so quickly without everyone's help on this board. I really appreciate what you all do for others here and I commend your dedication. Thank you so much.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

happy to hear you have the system built to your satisfaction! well done


----------

